
Election Hackers Altered Voter Rolls, Stole Private Data, Officials Say - Deinos
http://time.com/4828306/russian-hacking-election-widespread-private-data/
======
nosuchthing
Many speculated that Arizona's primary was manipulated due to the AZ voter
registration database being hacked, swapping out dem voter regs and replacing
those citizens as registered Republicans.

[https://www.azsos.gov/about-office/media-
center/azsosblog/94...](https://www.azsos.gov/about-office/media-
center/azsosblog/948)

    
    
      “The FBI alerted the State’s cyber response team at the 
      Arizona Dept. of Administration to the fact that they had 
      reason to believe that a credential related to the Voter 
      Registration System had been compromised. The response 
      team immediately contacted the Sec. of State’s Office, 
      advised them to investigate their system which resulted in 
      the confirmation of a compromised County computer with 
      malicious software on it. Under an abundance of caution, 
      the Secretary made the decision to take the site offline 
      last night to further investigate.  The Secretary and our 
      team takes cyber security very seriously and protecting 
      citizen data very seriously. We are working closely with 
      the Sec. of State’s office and the FBI to determine next   
      steps to ensure the integrity of the system.”

